# Just Bought a Boat and Built a Pram (Dinghy Pics)



## whistler5 (Oct 26, 2017)

Hello All:
Long time lurker here who finally bought a boat after 10 years of horsing around. :grin

Honu is a Whistler 32 (sloop rig), hull #5, and was built in 1981 by Cro Fox at Able Marine -- the designer is Chuck Paine, so an excellent pedigree. The previous owners did a lot of work on her -- she's a beaut!

She's in Maine right now, but will be moved to Georgia in mid November, after hurricane season has settled down a bit.

Honu came without a dinghy, so I've been passing time since August (when I bought the boat) building a rowing pram in my garage (see photos below). Many mistakes, but I learned a lot. Not too bad for a first rookie effort.

Thanks to sailnet members for all the good info here. Much appreciated!
See you around the forum!


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

Welcome, Congrats, and great job on the dinghy!!


----------



## paulinnanaimo (Dec 3, 2016)

Has the dinghy been out for sea trials i.e. have you tried rowing it? Looks really good.


----------



## snokid (Oct 25, 2016)

Nice job for sure!!!
Bob


----------



## Towguy (May 8, 2016)

Yes ,your pram looks great,good job,,I am sure you I'll enjoy your new sailboat too.....pics??......Ralph


----------



## whistler5 (Oct 26, 2017)

paulinnanaimo said:


> Has the dinghy been out for sea trials i.e. have you tried rowing it? Looks really good.


Thanks @paulinnanaimo. Nope, I haven't had the dinghy out for a sea trial yet -- busy week with "real" work. We'll probably head to the local pond tomorrow for launch and sea trials. Photos to follow.

I imagine rowing will be a bit "loose" with the flat bottom. I might end up glassing on a small skeg to help reduce leeway.



Towguy said:


> Yes ,your pram looks great,good job,,I am sure you I'll enjoy your new sailboat too.....pics??......Ralph


Thanks @Towguy. See below for photos of S/V Honu.


----------



## paulinnanaimo (Dec 3, 2016)

What did you use to pad the gunwales? Can't tell from the photos.


----------



## whistler5 (Oct 26, 2017)

paulinnanaimo said:


> What did you use to pad the gunwales? Can't tell from the photos.


It's 1" Vinyl Sanitation Hose, cut lengthwise and snapped over the gunwale. Makes a pretty good rub rail.


----------



## whistler5 (Oct 26, 2017)

whistler5 said:


> ... We'll probably head to the local pond tomorrow for launch and sea trials. Photos to follow.


Well, we launched and christened the dinghy yesterday. She floats! Big smiles all 'round! :grin


----------

